

Quebec tax authorities raid Uber offices in Montreal - calgaryeng
http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/quebec-tax-authorities-raid-uber-offices-in-montreal-1.2373993

======
ljk
> * "If it's illegal transport, there are consequences and the consequences
> are the seizure of a vehicle," Coderre said.*

so... Uber drivers might have their cars confiscated?

